# Lowering with steel carabiner and Munter hitch?



## Guran (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying to lowering with a timber hith, steel carabiner and a Munter hitch on the rigging rope.
I would lower pieces of 4-5 feet. Would I be OK with that set up or should I go for a lowering device such as the Port a wrap right away?
Have any of you used this set up with the Munter hitch and a biner?


----------



## ckliff (Jun 3, 2012)

Munter hitch is good to have in your bag of tricks. I most commonly use it when climbing and don't have another option available. The sharp bend is hard on rope, so a figure eight is better, and a portawrap is best.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jun 4, 2012)

Munter works ok. Gets hot very quick. Another option I often use is to leave a stub where I think I will be rigging from and take wraps on that. This lets you wrap off enough to hold the piece then un-wrap and lower.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 5, 2012)

oscar4883 said:


> Munter works ok. Gets hot very quick. Another option I often use is to leave a stub where I think I will be rigging from and take wraps on that. This lets you wrap off enough to hold the piece then un-wrap and lower.



I like leaving a small stub, then run the lowering line around the trunk then over the stub. making sure you run the rope under its self so it doesn't lock on its self. Rigged like that it acts like a brake. You can even leave some coils in it so it'll run some if your catching a bigger chunk. 
I have a few times used a figure 8, and a munter hitch could help in a pinch some time to lower some thing, but that is the groundies problem. After a few rope burns or getting pulled up off the ground its amazing how invent-full they can get.
After a certen size and weight you should go to a porta rap or some kind of lowing device. It'll make things smoother and safer.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 5, 2012)

Munter hitch would be my option of last resort. I've used it to lower myself off when rapelling a few times, but more as an exercise than anything else. It's hard on the rope with anything over your own weight, and isn't tuneable to the friction you need. 

On most jobs we rig a porty. They arent expensive, and they're simple and quick. But with a porty, you hopefully want a pulley or two... with a two pulley + porty setup you can expect your ropes to last a long time, plus you'll have plenty of control. 

If I'm doing a job that's mostly just cut and drop I often dont set the porty up. I often use the tail of my own climb line for small pieces (under 200lbs) and get friction by taking wraps on the tree where I'm at. You can do a lot just by leaving as tub here or there. Next step up from that is the same with a lowering rope. Next step up from that is porty plus pulleys. If I'm going to rig the porty, then I'll use a pulley.

Shaun


----------



## Guran (Jun 5, 2012)

*Figure eight vs. Munter hitch*

Using a figure eight sounds like good idea. I'll try that. But I guess I will have to get a Port a wrap sooner or later. Probably sooner. :msp_smile:


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 5, 2012)

Portys, 200ts, and geckos.... Everyone justifies doing without til they get em.


----------



## Guran (Jun 6, 2012)

*New stuff*



TheJollyLogger said:


> Portys, 200ts, and geckos.... Everyone justifies doing without til they get em.



Funny you should mention that since I'm waiting for my Gecko Carbon spurs and the Stein Porta wrap that I've just placed an order on. 
The Stein porta wrap looks nice. You can fixate the upper part also:
http://www.youtube.com/v/oZ9UzjBw3GM


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 6, 2012)

You won't regret it, every time I upgrade gear, I kick myself for not doing it sooner. Glide lite should be in tomorrow, along with all aluminum biners and snaps, Snakebite lanyard, I'm tired of gaining 50 pounds dvdry time I climb. Having said that, I train all our climbers to have the Munter in their . Handy knot.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 13, 2012)

*Lowering with a Munter Hitch*

Good way to lower from up in the Tree, you can set up and tie it off than cut have drop below you , put the saw up untie and lower away. Used to do this when the Dumas groundworkers could not do it right or untie any good knot. I used to love to see the looks when they would walk back to find a Large Limb on the ground, 200/300lbs just to see then try to move it than wounder how I could lower it be myselfe


----------



## Guran (Jun 14, 2012)

Job Corps Tree said:


> Good way to lower from up in the Tree, you can set up and tie it off than cut have drop below you , put the saw up untie and lower away. Used to do this when the Dumas groundworkers could not do it right or untie any good knot. I used to love to see the looks when they would walk back to find a Large Limb on the ground, 200/300lbs just to see then try to move it than wounder how I could lower it be myselfe



Whoa! So you're lowering cuts 200/300lbs on your own while being up in the tree? That's pretty impressive.
I've just receive my Geckos carbon spikes and a portawrap! Will be taking down a large Birch tree this WE. Not alone though.
Looking forwards to it!


----------

